# Porsche brakes on my MK1 180 Q



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

I have been considering getting Porsche brakes, preferably Boxster calipers on my 2000 TT (once 180) Q. I am assuming there are special brackets needed to make these fit with my stock discs. I dont want to get too crazy by changing too much on it, but I would enjoy a different looking caliper behind my new wheel set up. Has anyone done this and have tips for me?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Its not as easy as you think 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4060463/page1


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

If you want to get Porsche calipers just for the "look", go buy the glue on caliper covers on eBay. Glue them on, pose on:thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

They are a great upgrade, but I've never cared about how they look. Well, not much anyway :laugh:


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> If you want to get Porsche calipers just for the "look", go buy the glue on caliper covers on eBay. Glue them on, pose on:thumbup:


 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> If you want to get Porsche calipers just for the "look", go buy the glue on caliper covers on eBay. Glue them on, pose on:thumbup:


 i didn't even know chit like that existed... had to go look it up... OMG lame!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol that's too good


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol, Hell yeah! Just $15 and a glue stick away from the big brake "look".:laugh:


----------



## walker13 (Apr 23, 2012)

just for 15$? where did you get it yar i do not think so.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

walker13 said:


> just for 15$? where did you get it yar i do not think so.


 I think your missing the point..:sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think your missing the point..:sly:


 Yeah he is :sly:


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

For the looks... That's the same as getting a dual exhaust tip for the 180 TT, replacing the grill, tucking the tires (considered as "ricing" by some) or getting a blue or red colored Forge vacuum tube. A lot of people do things for the look. I've seen lots of bastardized audi TTs, but to each their own. 

I'm getting those boxter calipers myself, but I'm painting them matte black.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

nilreb said:


> For the looks... That's the same as getting a dual exhaust tip for the 180 TT, replacing the grill, tucking the tires (considered as "ricing" by some) or getting a blue or red colored Forge vacuum tube. A lot of people do things for the look. I've seen lots of bastardized audi TTs, but to each their own.
> 
> I'm getting those boxter calipers myself, but I'm painting them matte black.


 Not really. Choosing a color of a part is hardly the same as a high performance part that is just a decoration (serves ZERO purpose).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Not really. Choosing a color of a part is hardly the same as a high performance part that is just a decoration (serves ZERO purpose).


 Agreed


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

come on now, ,, thats what decals/stickers are for. They make your car go faster, but it depends what decal/sticker you put on. Some are only good for a few horsepowers 

on the porsche cockster brakes. they are awesome on any TT, MKIV as you can use the oem rotors which doesnt make it a very $$$ mod to service. i wouldnt bother with the 996 or 993 calipers though. something about the mass of them makes your car slower, or slows you down. I had the the 993 turbo calipers on my car for a bit and i didnt like them. something about the science involved. so i got rid of them. If i do it again it will be the boxster brakes.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This mod reminds me of the turbo whistle that you put in your muffler and makes your n/a car sound like its turbod lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> This mod reminds me of the turbo whistle that you put in your muffler and makes your n/a car sound like its turbod lol


 Whooo Whoooooo! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnzw_i4YmKk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

